# What a choke job



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Unbelievable. It's sad, at the same time almost comical because this stuff just keeps happening. What a pathetic choke job in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Truly pathetic.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Embarrassing...............

But damn Brandon Roy welcome back.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

They've had this problem all year, letting teams back into games. Normally they tend to out-execute them in the fourth quarter and pull the win out anyway. While I worry about the home crowd being timid for Game 5 now, I think the Mavericks still ultimately win the series.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

so who needs to go this offseason


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Seriously? Calm the fk down. Still have homecourt in a tied series that people thought was going to go long to begin with. Thinking of the offseason? Smh.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

kbdullah said:


> Seriously? Calm the fk down. Still have homecourt in a tied series that people thought was going to go long to begin with. Thinking of the offseason? Smh.


They are done, stick a fork in them. Even if they somehow find a way to recover from this bull****, they will get laughed out of the arena by the Lakers.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> They are done, stick a fork in them. Even if they somehow find a way to recover from this bull****, they will get laughed out of the arena by the Lakers.


That's my opinion as well - they could've taken care of business and been out of this round...


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

croco said:


> They are done, stick a fork in them. Even if they somehow find a way to recover from this bull****, they will get laughed out of the arena by the Lakers.


The Lakers would be favored sure, Bynum creates problems underneath, but laughed out of the arena? Doubt it. It's not like the Lakers don't get complacent either.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dallas can still come out of the WEST. I dont think people need to lose their ****. Its frankly an even series all over in the WEST. Its funny at the moment the 1-8 which is meant to be the least competitive is looking as ther most likely for an upset (going by numbers). 2nd and 3rd are all tied up with their respectives. And 4 and 5 which is meant to be the most competitive is 3 and 0 at the moment.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> That's my opinion as well - they could've taken care of business and been out of this round...


xray sighting!

How are you doing, old timer?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

croco said:


> They are done, stick a fork in them. Even if they somehow find a way to recover from this bull****, they will get laughed out of the arena by the Lakers.


How I wish this was true.


----------

